# Has anyone gone on Weight Watchers to lose baby weight?



## _jellybean_

Any success stories? 

Thanks. Feeling down about my weight.


----------



## MrsMac5

Weight watchers is great. I've lost 2 and a half stones so far in 10 months. Still got a couple to lose but I find it a really good system. I do it online because there are no classes near me. If you sign up through top cash back you get £15 back.


----------



## MLC20

Took me 8 months to join but, I am slowly losing the weight now and really enjoying it. In the past 4 weeks I have lost 2.8kg. That's just over 500g a week. LO is able to eat most of the meals I cook and hubby is enjoying them too not to mention the weight he's losing as well. Oh forgot to ,ention in the four weeks I've had an anniversary dinner, business dinner for DH work and a 40th birthday dinner.


----------



## helen_beee

I didn't join weight watchers but I did download my fitness pal and start calorie counting. I also workout daily and have lost 9lbs in the last 3 weeks. I eat 1200 calories a day, which is plenty if you eat the right things and do a zumba workout followed by Jillian Michaels 30 day shred on a morning. Some people don't like calorie counting but it has really helped me to get control of my eating, and I can still have little treats xx


----------



## Mrs_Random

I have joined slimming world and lost 17lb in 6 weeks!

Found it really easy and loving all the food.

Hubby has been eating same and lost 24lb!


----------



## preggymammy

If you can control your portion sizes and recognise when you're full then slimming world is great.

If you struggle with portion control and need a push in the right direction then weight watchers is great. It also calculates how much food you need for you height/current weight etc so it's a fab starting point.

(before baby) I went on WW for a year, loved it, lost so much, but I figured I was ready to ditch the points counting and take some responsibility, so I tried SW. I've been on SW since and I love it. 

If i ever feel that i'm loosing my way or that I need a kick up the bum I go back to WW for a while to get back into the mind set of eating right...

Hope this helps  xxx


----------



## _jellybean_

Thank you so much. I am disabled, so am unable to exercise a lot. I appreciate all of the comments! DH is planning on doing it with me, so I think it will help to have the support.

I've never been overweight. I was underweight before having my son, and I thought that it would be SO easy for me to lose baby weight:rofl: 

Boy, was I WRONG!


----------



## helen_beee

Is it right that your baby is only 2 weeks old? Give yourself a chance hun, it's not gonna come off in 2 weeks no matter what you do. In the early days (first 6 months :dohh:) I just ate when I needed to keep my energy up (takeaways, chocolate, etc etc). xx


----------



## carlyjade86

In doing weight watchers. It's better for me as its more structured but at the same time, I don't see it as a diet. I eat what I like, but kno to do it in moderation. SW was no good to me as if I class pasta as free - I balloon! I've tried and failed SW many times. Tried WW and I've lost 9.5lbs in 4weeks and still had a takeaway or a meal out each week! Good luck in ur journey :flower:


----------



## bumpbear

Does anyone know if weight watchers/ slimming world is suitable while BFing?


----------



## preggymammy

Slimming World is as they give you extra allowances on your healthy choices but WW they recommend waiting till baby is 12 weeks old xx


----------



## MLC20

WW allocate extra points if you're breast feeding too. Your lo does need to be a certain age before you start but, if you give them a call they will advise you.


----------



## heyyydayyy

I love Weight Watchers! I've been on it a few times in the past, and I'm on it now to drop the baby weight (and then some!). Like someone else said, you can totally do WW while breastfeeding.

The thing I love most about WW is that it's in no way a "diet". It's a lifestyle. It teaches you how much you should be eating, and how to give and take instead of just having whatever you like. I think of points as money, and you just have to budget. It's like, you can have that cheesecake, but it's going to cost you more.

And it's possible to lose weight without being super active...as long and you track and follow the program, you will see results. The first week I didn't exercise at all and I lost 2.4 lbs! And with WW, you stay on the program even once you reach your goal, and you can become a "lifetime member", which means that as long as you're within 5 lbs (I think?) of your goal weight, you can attend meetings for free.

There's a great WW thread in the Dieting, Weight loss, and Fitness forum.


----------



## JessPape

I LOST 25LBS on WW, probably could have lost more, but my motivation went down hill as I started a month before thanksgiving, and Christmas and other holidays ruined it for me lol... it works, it keeps you eating the foods you love, and after awhile you'll start changing it to healthier stuff on your own. It teaches you how to eat health, over dieting.


----------



## JessPape

bumpbear said:


> Does anyone know if weight watchers/ slimming world is suitable while BFing?

You receive an extra 14 points while breastfeeding on WW just make sure you tell them when you sign up, or click the button. When I signed up, I was 3 months PP, and I seen a blob saying that they wanted ur baby to be at least 6 weeks old. I did it though the ONLINE portion.


----------



## carlyjade86

They gave me 14 extra points for breast feeding... I put on a lb! So I still breastfeed but just use the standard points


----------



## joeybrooks

Lost 5st (70lb) with ww a few years back and gained a lot during pregnancy. back since Christmas and loath a stone!!


----------



## carlyjade86

U can start once Uve had ur 6wk check from dr. I would've started earlier but thought no point with Xmas so waited til new yr


----------



## _Natalie_

Hi hun, I started WW when my baby was 5weeks old, and by the time he turned 5months at christmas, I'd lost 2stone with WW!! I'm not too strict with it, and usually take the weekend "off", but use less points during the week. You get an extra weekly points allowance so you cant have treats anyways, on top of ur daily allowance.

Good luck with it, I would 100% recommend WW to anyone!


----------



## CLH_X3

I lost nearly 3 stone on ww after I had my daughter, I'm pregnant again now and will be doing it after to lose anything that sticks around after ..


----------

